# Spare wheel



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

If you got Rally I wheels on your GTO from day one at the dealer, what wheel is in the trunk? 

Is it the standard steel wheel or did they actually have a 5th Rally I in there?

('66 in my case)


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

They had a rally in the trunk for the spare.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My first car ('66 GTO) had the Rally 1 spare in the trunk...this was back in the '70's.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

back then when you rotated the tires the spare was part of the rotation.


----------

